# To χρονικό της πτώσης



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1q-Uzcbmy4&feature=related


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2011)

Παρουσιάζοντας την ταινία _New World Order_, που καλύπτει αυτό το κομμάτι των γραφικών Αμερικανών (γιατί οι Αμερικανοί έχουν το ρεκόρ σε γραφικούς), ο συντάκτης του Village Voice λέει:

The filmmakers connect the dots of deep-seated conspiracy belief from militia-friendly Idaho—where an ex-cop named Jack McLamb keeps vigil over those bedrocks of freedom, "the jury box, the ballot box, and then the cartridge box"—to post-Katrina New Orleans, where a baby-faced 9/11 truth convert named Seth Jackson pleads to passers-by that the Pentagon plane crash was a hoax. The latter provides the movie's most telling moment, arguing with a man who claims he's a Pentagon staffer—and who takes umbrage at Jackson telling him that the plane wreckage he walked past every day didn't exist. *There's no hope of eventual consensus: They don't even occupy the same planes of reality.*
http://www.villagevoice.com/2009-05-20/film/doc-hangs-with-conspiracy-theorists-in-new-world-order/

Θα αξιοποιήσω αυτή την τελευταία πρόταση: Με τους συνωμοσιολόγους οι ιδιοκτήτες της Λεξιλογίας δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να βρουν κοινά σημεία. Δεν βρισκόμαστε καν στο ίδιο επίπεδο αντίληψης της πραγματικότητας.


----------

